# Official Miami Heat vs. Chicago Bulls



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

vs. 








Miami is 2-0

Bulls are 1-1


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Chicago Bulls 1-1

average 91.0 a game and allow 101.5.

.416% *.161% in threes* .709% in fts. 

Opponents .500% .356% in threes .745% in fts. 

We out rebound our opponent by 1 a game. 

We average 5 less assists a game than do our opponent, but that is due to our low shooting pct imo. 

Joakim Noah 13.0
Kirk Hinrich 12.0
Derrick Rose 11.5
Tyrus Thomas 11.5
Luol Deng 10.5

Noah is averaging *10 rebounds, 3.5 assists, and 2 blocks a game! *

John Salmons is shooting *17% *

The Bulls defeated San Antonio at home by 7. Were routed by Boston at Boston.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miami Heat 2-0

average 105.5 and allow 88

Shooting 507% .364% in threes .778% fts. 

Opponents .373% .226% in threes .809%

They out rebound their opponents by 5 a game. 

Dwyane Wade 29.0
Jermaine O'Neal 22.0
Michael Beasley 16.5

Jermaine O'Neal averaging 12 rebounds a game
Udonis Haslem 9.5

Miami routed NY Knicks at home by 22. Defeated Indiana @ Indy by 13

One could say two lower class teams in the East.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

I agree with your last comment, *TrueBlue!* Miami has definitely played two much easier games than Chicago has. I think the Miami game will be a good barometer of where our team stands this season.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

For some reason, I think we will win this game. It might be a close one, maybe by a few points, but I think we can beat Miami.

The teams I'm really interested in seeing how they respond this year are the Spurs, Hornets, Lakers, Cavaliers, Celtics, Magic, Heat, and of course our very own Bulls.

Gooooooooo Bulls!


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

This game will give us some kind of measurement as far as how good we are and where we are going to finish this season in the Eastern conference.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> As if laboring through one of the most pronounced shooting slumps to start any of his eight NBA seasons isn't tough enough, now the fun really begins for John Salmons.
> 
> On Sunday, he gets to guard Dwyane Wade.
> 
> "You just have to try to make it tough on him and contest his shots," Salmons said. "He has the ball in his hands so much. It's hard, but you try to make him feel uncomfortable."


http://www.chicagotribune.com/sport...s-chicago-nov01,0,236023.story?obref=obinsite


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Oneal has shown signs of being the JO of the past. Will Noah bring him back to reality or will JO school Noah? Will be fun to watch. 

Salmons slump needs to stop this game.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

If Salmons starts off in trouble, Kirk needs to be subbed in immediately and guard Wade every play.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

truebluefan said:


> ...Salmons slump needs to stop this game.


What about Deng ‘s performance with Celtics … 4 points ?!

"I feel like we have a great group of guys that care about winning," Deng said 

…words…words…words…


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls96 said:


> What about Deng ‘s performance with Celtics … 4 points ?!
> 
> "I feel like we have a great group of guys that care about winning," Deng said
> 
> …words…words…words…


Yes he had a bad game, but Salmons has had two bad games in shooting. 

Of course we need a good game from Deng.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Usual five for the Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Damn look at all of the empty seats! Geess!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT blocks Beasley


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng air ball, TT rebounds, misses Noah tips no good

Salmons steals, Rose misses, Salmons rebounds and scores! Good


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Rose is sillay


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Wade is beast


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls steal again Rose to Deng for the dunk


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons hit the short fall away from 10.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Salmons seems to have it tonight


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Oh man Wade...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Beasley airballs a three

Noah air balls a hook. 

Wade scores again 6-4 Bulls


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Noah is active. Dude also got a real jumpshot


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Wade is getting to the hoop way too easily... and from what I've seen Noah may be 3/3 on j's this year.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

4:56 14-13 Bulls

Salmons has 6. 

Bulls 41%, Heat,50%. 

Wade has 9.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng takes the charge on Wade!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich in. Rose sets.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Deng with a 3 point play


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice jumper by Deng. Richardson fouls. Hits the ft.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson in the game


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Luol smooth on the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Oneal hits the jumper.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Long jumper by Deng. Has 7


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Luol is on fiyah!! :fire:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng hits a fade away, eating up Richardson!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Richardson hits the three.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Did we just get the Miami commentary?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wade steals and dunks. 

Bulls ahead by 1. 2:26 21-20

.500%. Heat .562 

Deng 9, Wade 11. 

Bulls 10 Rebounds, Noah has 4.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons hits the jumper 4-5 for 8 pts


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons misses, Deng rebounds and scores in close!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls are much more active as King said. I agree


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Salmons!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose got away with a charge that time lol


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons drove and dunks


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

End of one, 27-24 Bulls

.520% Heat .550%

Deng 11, Salmons 10, Wade 11. 

Bulls 13 rebounds to 6. 

Both teams just 1 ft each!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wade sets, Beasely in


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose looks faster tonight. 

Salmons misses a three


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

On the push, Rose hits the jumper, up by 5


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Tyrus back in


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich tries a floater but gets fouled. 

Splits the pair


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich whips a pass to Gibson, too hard and through his hands


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson banks in a close shot


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson again same spot in close for two. 

Haslem answers


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wright blocks Hinrich


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Rose blew by Beas!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose blows in for the left handed layup. Left Beasley standing


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Haslem blocks Gibson


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Arroyo scores down 2.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

5:26 38-36 Bulls

Deng 11, Salmons 10, Wade 11

.474% 0-3 in three
Heat .552% .167% in threes 1-6 

Bulls 19-13 rebounding advantage.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller misses a 3. 

Beasley has played all of the second quarter at sf

Haslem ties the game


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Haslem has lead the heat to a 4 pt lead.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng is fouled by Oneal

fta splits the pair


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich with the charge


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Beasley dunks.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Deng has been great on the mid range


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Chalmers blocks Deng


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons steals Miller dunks on the break


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng with the long jumper. Bulls down by 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich scores. 

47-45 Heat


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

What a move by Wade!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller drills a three!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

End of two, 49-48 Heat

.537% Bulls .489%

Deng 14, Wade 13, Haslem 11, Salmons 10. 

*Tyrus 0-3, zero points. 1 block*

Rose 3-8, 6 pts 1 assist, 2 rebounds 1 steal

Noah 4 pts 4 rebounds.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Oneal had two great games, so far 5 pts 3 rebounds 2 turnovers in 15 minutes


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng hits to start the 3rd he is 7-10


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Nice shot by Tyrus


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT scores in close, bulls lead


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose misses a long jumper


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Is Wade hurt?


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Nevermind, guess not.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Beasley blocks noah


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

wade pump fakes salmons and will get 3 fts

he ties the game by making all 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

strong drive by Salmons, fouled by J Oneal

hits both


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose misses in close. 

Richardson throws ball away


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose from the corner, in close hits


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Chalmers hits the three.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Oop to Noah!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah scores on the inbounds, bulls up 1


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT blows by Beasley and Beasley fouls him

fts hits both


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Richardson fouls Salmons.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wade drove and lost the ball


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Luol thinks this is the 07 playoffs


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose to Deng for two, Bulls up by 5!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng 18, Wade 16, Salmons 12, Haslem 11. 

.474% Heat .469%.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

P to the Wee said:


> Luol thinks this is the 07 playoffs


Looks good! Has 4 rebounds 1 assist as well.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wade for two and Hinrich fouls. 

fta good. 62-60 Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Haslem ties the game


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Chalmers fouls TT on the pick and roll

Miller in for Noah


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Long jumper by Hinrich bulls up 1


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Longggggg three for richardson! A hail mary


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng scores in close


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

2:54 65-64 Bulls

.483% Heat .481% 

Deng 20, Wade 19, Haslem 13, Salmons 12. 

TT and Noah 6 boards each, Beasley has 9


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Chalmers fouls Rose on the lay up attempt

fta misses both!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wade knocks down miller on a screen attempt. Foul wade

fta hits both, Bulls up 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pargo fouls Wade. 

Wade fta splits the pair


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wade now has 10,000 points


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich misses a 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich fouls Wade.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich misses a lay up


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Arroyo puts heat up by 1


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

I almost thought that pass to Luol from Pargo was a shot


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pargo air balls a 3, Deng rebounds and scores in close


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich air balls a 3 at the buzzer. 

End of three, Bulls lead. 70-69


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng 22, Wade 21, Haslem 13, Salmons 12. 

Bulls are 1-10 in threes so far.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Pargo got *****ed


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pargo is blocked by Wright.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons charged. Hasklem took it


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson blocks haslem. 24 seconds


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Arroyo gives the heat the lead again

3 seconds on the bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah fouls Beasley after he got the offensive rebound

fta hits both. Heat up by 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller drives and ball gets knocked out


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pargo to Noah, dunks!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich drives and hits the lay up. Bulls down 1


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons steals, then Beasley knocks the ball out!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

8:34 75-74 Heat

.444% Heat .468%


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller hits the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose fouls Arroyo

fta hits both


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons misses the jumper, Noah misses the tip but is called for the foul


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice drive by salmons for the layup Bulls up by 1


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

6:30 78-77 Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng hits from 20 ft!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose misses, Noah battles but loses ball out of bounds


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Oneal with the illegal defense. Bulls ball up by 1


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng misses, Noah tips twice, Hinrich misses a 3.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Oneal drives scores and is fouled by Deng

fta good Heat 82-80


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons drills the three!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng misses


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

2:18 86-83. Heat


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons blocked by Anthony. Hinrich misses


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Richardson hits the three


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose misses in close, Deng rebounds and is fouled

FTA hits both


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Noah steps up and hits 2 ft's


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wade misses foul on the heat on the rebound attempt

FTA Noah made them both. 89-87 Heat


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Haslem scores. Heat up 4. 47 seconds left


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls turn the ball over...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose fouls Chalmers

fta hits both. Heat up 6. Time out Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng missed the lay up


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

I will watch the game later tonight but it sure seems as though Rose has screwed the pooch tonight


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons loses ball out of bounds.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Heat win. 95-87.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Our 2nd chance points were there but I think I counted 7 missed shots in a row to end the 3rd Quarter.

And then we seemed to have the wood on them with 4 minutes or so to go and they stepped up and made 3 shots in a row where we choked and missed another 3 or 4 in a row to give them the swing.

They had the momentum from that point.

Our 3 point shooting is sh*thouse and in fact our offensive execution / efficiency through the first 3 games is appalling- and - we're not stopping our opponents putting the ball in the hoop at a nice efficiency

We've got to get it done on the road if we're going to be treated seriously


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

It has not been a good day or evening for my teams. Sigh.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Nice to see the Beez with a real solid start to the season

The Heat will need him to be the #2 guy this year


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Bulls' PG production *sucked* today. That is all.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> Our 2nd chance points were there but I think I counted 7 missed shots in a row to end the 3rd Quarter.
> 
> And then we seemed to have the wood on them with 4 minutes or so to go and they stepped up and made 3 shots in a row where we choked and missed another 3 or 4 in a row to give them the swing.
> 
> ...


We have not come together as a team imo. Rose is still hurt, at least I hope he is. 

We need a three point shooter and a big man.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We shot 41%. Guys and gals, that is our average as well through 3 games. That wont get it done. Pure and simple. 

L. Deng 26. Glad to see it. 8 rebounds(team high) 1 assist. 
J. Salmons 17! 7-14! But was 1-5 in 3 pt attempts 4 rebounds, 2 assists *4 steals*. 
B. Miller 11
J. Noah 10, 7 rebounds 1 block

TT 21 minutes 4 pts 6 rebounds, 3 blocks. 1 assist. He took just 4 shot attempts. 


The Heat shot .486%. Now I am no genius, but when the Bulls shoot 41% abd allow 49%, we will lose....	

When the game was on the line, I counted three lay ups missed! Deng, Salmons, and Hinrich.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

The Bull Will never win another game.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Some points:

* This team can't shoot. We get wide open looks within the flow of the offense and miss. Do we have a shooting coach? Why in the world would this team skip the shoot around before the game?

* I REALLY dislike Pargo. He only played 6 minutes, but it felt like a century. The guy is completely useless in every way.

* We're getting dominated in the back-court. Rose, Salmons, and Hinrich are NOT playing to the level of Noah, Deng, Miller, and Thomas. I absolutely did NOT expect to be posting that this season.

* This was a game we should have won. We collapsed in the final minutes and handed this game to the Heat. This was more frustrating than the Celtic loss. This Heat team is NOT better than the Bull.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Wynn said:


> Some points:
> 
> * We're getting dominated in the back-court. Rose, Salmons, and Hinrich are NOT playing to the level of Noah, Deng, Miller, and Thomas. I absolutely did NOT expect to be posting that this season.
> 
> * This was a game we should have won. We collapsed in the final minutes and handed this game to the Heat. This was more frustrating than the Celtic loss. This Heat team is NOT better than the Bull.


Well lets not get carried away here ok.

While Joakim's average of 12 and 9 may have you overvaluing what hes doing on the court don't forget that the Bulls bigs are giving up close to 20 ppg to opposing big men and their FG% is much better than what Kirk and Rose are holding their counterparts to. 

While Wade did have 25 points it was Beasley and Haslem who beat the Bulls with BOTH of them posting up double doubles. 19 and 11 for HASLEM thats just un acceptable. 

I called it in the Boston game thread that the Heat game was going to be a close game that would be decided in the last few minutes and possession's. The Heat on paper are not as talented as the Bulls but Erik Spoelstra is a much more superior coach than Del ***** and I said this game will come down to coaching.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Well lets not get carried away here ok.
> 
> While Joakim's average of 12 and 9 may have you overvaluing what hes doing on the court don't forget that the Bulls bigs are giving up close to 20 ppg to opposing big men and their FG% is much better than what Kirk and Rose are holding their counterparts to.
> 
> ...


Our guards scored 32pts on 14-42 shooting.
Their guards scored 48pts on 16-31 shooting.

I'm not getting carried away. Our guards got their lunch eaten.


----------

